# Coding for His bundle lead placement



## mhaney (Aug 28, 2017)

I am trying to find out the correct way to bill for a His bundle lead placement. Would it be appropriate to bill as LV lead placment 33224? Any suggestions? I appreciate the help!


----------



## Misty Dawn (Sep 7, 2017)

mhaney said:


> I am trying to find out the correct way to bill for a His bundle lead placement. Would it be appropriate to bill as LV lead placment 33224? Any suggestions? I appreciate the help!



Unless the lead is in the LV it would not be appropriate to use the LV codes.  Most likely the lead is in the RV or maybe the RA.  Query the provider/medical records to confirm where the lead is.


----------



## mhaney (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

